# New bath mat anyone?



## pjrufus

I have no words….


----------



## IntheOcean

Oh boy... that bag is not even cute! Why would anyone buy it??


----------



## youngster

LOL! I saw that too yesterday in an email they sent out and wondered what the heck?  That thing would be a disaster in the rain or snow.


----------

